# jobs you've had



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

all generations are free to reply
age 11 [1973] I filled sandbags the entire summer due to flooding of Lake Ontario
12- filled in basement with 150 yards of topsoil from previous years flood
13- dishwasher for local diner
14- cherry sorter at local fruit farm
15- dug ditches for new public sewer system for friends of my father
16- family friend taught me how to climb trees [tree surgeon]
17- tree surgeon and helping me papa [a remodeler] remodel homes
18- attended Cornell university majoring in plant pathology [4 year degree]
18-22 attending college full time and working full time for Cornell cooperative extension
22-40- professional arborist, removing trees, cabeling/ rodding trees, micro/macro injection, spraying, grafting
micro propagation, every aspect of tree work
plus various things in the winter, pruning fruit trees for farms, commercial snow plowing/salting
construction, operating heavy equipment, if it has wheels I can drive it


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm a bit leery of posting so much personal info, but since it's you @*vinniebob*. . . . It would take too much time to remember the exact ages, so I'll try by decades:

12-15: Babysitter, cherry picker, strawberry picker.

16-19: Dropout, carhop, counter girl, hippie, fast food cook, office helper, cashier, factory worker, upholstery student, seamstress.

20-29: Fast food cook, factory worker, waitress, bar waitress, cooking student, camp cook, dishwasher, anthropology student, festival organizer, cashier, income tax worker, welfare mother.

30-39: Welfare mother, waitress, junk mail deliverer (probably my favorite job), print shop worker, teacher, housewife, consular officer, school bus aide, newspaper deliverer.

40-49: Fast food cook, camp cook, construction worker, teacher.

50-59: Freelance editor, factory worker. 

60-66: Freelance editor, cleaner, retired.

I'm sure I forgot a few!


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Under 18: Jobless bum/student
18-19: Cashier/student
20-23: Jobless bum/student
23-24: A couple temporary data entry clerk jobs and briefly a dishwasher.
24-25: School cafeteria worker
25-present(27): Office admin/accounts receivable related stuff


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

14 - service station attendant (pumping gas, topping up oil and water, checking tyre pressures, washing windscreens)

17 - apprentice pipefitter

24 - started an electronics course at night school (pipefitting by day, electronics at night)

26 - data communications test technician 

29 - started studying IT at uni (full-time)

33 - computer technician at a university 

35 - software developer


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

Ages 
before 18 -babysitting, house sitting, newspaper route
18-23 - medical field
23-34 -collections/finance
35-36 -transportation
36-37 -automotive
37-40 small business management

I have worked in many different fields, not including second, & third jobs, that were temporary, seasonal, or contract. Those would include government, security, DOT, sales, & purchasing. However, all my jobs involved customer service, including merchant support. I'm definitely a Jack of all trades.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Meh.

Ages / Occupations:

18 - 20: Temp worker / Pizza Delivery Driver / College Student / Shift Manager (Never gearing for a managerial position again if I can help it)

19 - 22: Seasonal Warehouse worker / College Student / Pizza Delivery Driver (A different restaurant) / Store Front Greeter / Bagger

23 - 24: Currently a variety food delivery driver / Independent contractor.

Basically retail in some form or fashion.

Currently trying to shift into the tech field as an independent app. creator.


----------



## oreocheesecake (Nov 15, 2014)

Before 18 - no formal employment but various odd jobs like cleaning cars and mowing lawns
18 to 21 - cashier and university student
21 to 23 - HR assistant


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

once upon a time i worked at mcdonads. i was around 16 years old.

and customers would complain about the fries being too oily. i still question whether mcdonalds fries can ever get too oily. isn't it the point? 

aside from that: spritzer girl, something in marketing, something else in marketing/merchandising, something in an NGO


----------



## PolarBearxx (Dec 23, 2016)

Psh my job history is so small
occasional babysat during teenage years
20 did some house cleaning with a friend
20-present work at panera (and thinking about many different kinds of jobs
also now going back to school


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm 51. I've had a ton of jobs since I was 15. I'm hard working, dependable, self starting, and efficient, but I've caught shit and got fired for my politics and interests. I know my last 2 bosses were hurting when I walked out on their sadistic asses.


----------



## Fatal Destiny (Oct 4, 2018)

Ages 12 - 15: Babysitting
Age 16 - 17: Worked at the library
Age 18: Barista


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*11-12*: Paperboy for large apartment complex
*15-16*: Paperboy for residential neighborhood
*15-17*: Lawn Mower and Snow Shoveler at large
*15*: Dishwasher/Busboy
*16*: Prep Cook/Line Cook
*17*: Pizza Maker (Little Ceasar's)
*17-21*: U.S. Navy
*21-22*: Intake Coordinator Automotive Shop
*22-24*: Computer Lab Assistant (Work Study) 
*24-26*: Tech Theater Assistant (Work Study) 
*26-27*: Residence Hall Desk Assistant (Work Study) 
*26-27*: College Grounds Crew (Work Study)
*27-28*: Residence Hall Graduate Assistant 
*28*: Security Guard 
*28-29*: High School Computer Teacher 
*29*: ISP Support technician
*29-30*: High School English Teacher
*30-31*: Telephone Computer Technical Support/Quality Assurance 
*32-33*: Computer Installation Technician for CVS Pharmacy
*33-34*: Computer Field Technician at large (contractor)
*34*: Software Training Assistant for Las Vegas Justice Court 
*34-46*: Satellite Network Regional Hub Support Technician
*46-Present*: Satellite Network Operations Center Support Operator


----------



## TranquilMindGun (Aug 22, 2018)

i'm not going to include age, just go from earliest to present:

Babysitting brats next door. Heh. (one of them was cool) one summer
Server at Mall eatery (few months, was fired after my brother ratted me out about calling in sick)
Retail store as a cashier, then as customer service (3 years)
Dry Cleaner Counter person (1 year)
Library Service (few months)
Montessori Preschool (1 year)

Then began my 'career' in admin bitch
~Collection Agency, however I worked for a small unit collecting past child support for the state. Hardly had to 'collect' state did most of the orders to without and tax intercepts. Felt like we were there to field calls. Some fun stories there! I was the only one in my unit to end up doing a fraud case against a mother who was collecting state funds while the father was paying her. Collection agencies aren't suppose to give a shit the how and when, just collect for the client. It took a while to help this guy out, but between him giving me some documents, me harassing the circuit clerk to post the payments, I was able to present a fraud case against the POS conniving fraudulent mother. Boy, all the months she harassed me, trying to tell me where he worked, and where her money was, her calling me about her fraud case, was the icing on the cake. I ripped her a new butthole. Wasn't my job to say, probably not my place, but I didn't work for the state, so... I gave her what for. 
~Marketing Firm
****
~Law Firm in McLean, VA
~Animal Hospital
~Sporting Manufacturer 
~Engineering Firm 


~(Starving Artist) *finally selling my abstract bullshit art pieces to a few, on the side, while still doing FT admin gig)



*****denotes break in field*
~Did two years as an exotic dancer. It was FUN and my body never looked and felt better. 
~Worked as a barista in a coffee shop. Was also fun.


Somewhere in there I managed a marriage and two children. Marriage IS a job folks! Heh. Kids, well, that's a lifetime commitment. Can't just send 'em back. :wink:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I was a plumbing apprentice for one day and a snow shoveler for many years.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

*14-20:* Construction (summers in family business)
*17:* Cleaned the grill and stocked shelves in local restaurant (HATED that job)
*21-22:* Engineering intern at local cable system (while still in college)
*22:* Assistant to Chief Engineer at cable system
*23-28:* Chief Engineer at local cable system
*28-40:* Corporate Engineer at national cable HQ
*40-48:* Started and owned digital graphics and signage company
*48-62 (present):* Design Engineer for system technology integrator specializing in corporate presentation systems (conference rooms, boardrooms, auditoriums, etc) and unified communications for corporate clients (primarily in financial and defense sectors)


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

my first job was distributng shop leaflets for my uncle whilst i was at school
i then worked at a gas station and a small shop throughout uni
once I finished uni I moved 200 miles away and had to get the first job I could which was awful 12 hour shifts of serving people at functions (Weddings parties etc) so a bit of waiting a bit of bartending.
then I worked in support work / care
I currently work for a homeless charity providing support for homeless people or people at risk of homelessness. I want to work up to doing the legal side (as is representing people who are about to be evicted) - I get to see people less and earn more money woo lol
I'd like to go into mental health / counselling but I just can't afford the University fees. Maybe in 10-20 years...


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

14-15 Christmas Tree Trimmer
16- Concrete Crew for Public Works Department
16- IT Youth Apprentice at Local Public Library
17- Cheese factory laborer
17-18- IT Youth Apprentice until I turned 18
Week I turned 18-Now (Almost 30)- Full time Sys Admin


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Waiter, farm work, stable boy, pc repair, farm work, soldier, a not very good painter, factory worker, sales, sales, sales, gas station, dishwasher, cook, sales, stayathomedad, sales, gardener, translator, retail, web developer, translator, code monkey, emergency call center operator, emergency call center manager, code monkey disguised as a call center manager, call center manager / private code monkey for hire.

Fuck me if I can remember the years, I would need to look at the date and do math to figure out how old I am right now, and it ain't happening, this date thing just randomly changed the big number a few days ago and I ain't trusting it until it calms the fuck down.

What I really want to know is why is @vinniebob collecting out CVs.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

->16: babysitter
16-22: sales clerk
23-25: research/market analyst
26-33: research manager
34-41: marketing manager
42-> business manager


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

19-20: McDonald's for 11 months
20: Supplemental Instructor for PHI 103 (first-order logic) for a semester
20: Customer Service for a grocery store for 5 months
23-Present (24): Microbiology Lab Technician (so far, 15 months)


----------

